# Stihl 038AV max bar length?



## stihl smilen (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I just picked up an older 038 for $130.00. Its in decent shape and runs great. It's got A 20" on it now and really goes to town. I don't plan on using it much. Just for big stuff. So I was looking to get an idea from you guys on how much bar I can run with it. I was thinking it would have no problem with A 24" I run the RS chains square tooth. My bro makes the argument that since its only gonna be used for monster oaks,That we should go bigger yet and run skip chain? Any Ideas are most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 24, 2010)

stihl smilen said:


> Hey guys, I just picked up an older 038 for $130.00. Its in decent shape and runs great. It's got A 20" on it now and really goes to town. I don't plan on using it much. Just for big stuff. So I was looking to get an idea from you guys on how much bar I can run with it. I was thinking it would have no problem with A 24" I run the RS chains square tooth. My bro makes the argument that since its only gonna be used for monster oaks,That we should go bigger yet and run skip chain? Any Ideas are most welcome. Thanks.



It first off depends is it a Magnum or Super? a Magnum could run a 32" A super is better off with a 28" but could run a 32" if it had to. Go with a Stihl Full skip 3/8 or my favorite .404 but not many use .404 anymore. Full skip is your best bet. Hope this helps
-Ac


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^^^^

Yeah I was gonna suggest that a 32" with full skippy being the best if it's a magnum. 

The super would prolly be best suited with a 24", but can pull a 28". I just wouldn't run the 28" on a super too much.

I'd suggest 3/8 for the full skip.


----------



## stihl smilen (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Im afraid it is just a plain old 038 though I wish it was A super or A mag. I plan on going with 3/8 since that is the drive sprocket on it now. It is seldom going to see use so I am not looking for the ideal length. Just trying to get A feel for the max length that the saw will still get the job done with. I realize this saw Is a little on the small side for a really long bar. Just wondering what I can maybe get away with. Is a 28 with an RSK to much?


----------



## stihl smilen (Oct 30, 2010)

I already have a 24 inch that runs .325 .063 gauge That I use very seldom on my MS290. Slow going but gets the job done. We are firewood cutters and don't run into to many big trees anymore that cant be handled with A twenty inch bar.
I would like to put my 24 bar on the 038 but I can not find A drive sprocket in .325 for this saw. does any one know if one is available, or some way I could make one work?


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 30, 2010)

Like in your other thread... .325 is just small potatoes... That saw will love to stay with 3/8".

Gary


----------



## stihl smilen (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Gary, I have never used 3/8 so I didn"t know What I was missing. I will make the change for all my saws but im afraid it won't be for A while.I just bought 3 new bars and A bunch of new chains in .325 aargg. bad timing.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 31, 2010)

You can get a 0.325" sprocket and run that bar/chain. 

If it is only a 61cc 038 a 24" is about max with full comp chain. 

But that will do to 48" wood.......

When I was growing up only had a 60cc homie super xl, and we took down a 50" ash..........bucked it too.


----------

